# Trying to connect two Airport Express to an old Linksys router (non wireless)



## byron (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm trying to create two wireless networks in my apartment in order to distribute wireless traffic.  I plan to use one wireless network for regular internet traffic, streaming music etc. and another one for downloading video/playback through my PS3 etc.  

I have several computers that I use for different things, and I've noticed hiccups when I try to do too much on a single network. I'm assuming that the wireless network is the slow link in the chain and I'm thinking that  distributing traffic between two networks will help.  Please chime in if that's not the case.

Here's the networking hardware:

1. Time Warner cable modem
2. Old Linksys BEFSR41 router (non wireless)
3. Two Airport Express bricks

I connected the cable modem direct to the Linksys router via CAT5 into the WAN port and then ran CAT5 from the router to the two Airport Express bricks.  They blinked yellow for a few seconds and then both turned green . . sweet!  Or so I thought.  

I can see both of the networks created by the Airport Expresses, but I can't get any internet connectivity from either, meaning when I try to hit a site in my browser it hangs like it would with a DNS problem.  

The Linksys is set up to obtain an IP address automatically (from Time Warner), and I added the OpenDNS addresses to the router config.  Each Airport Express is getting both an IP address allocation (10.0.0.101 and 10.0.0.102 respectively) and is pulling down the DNS settings from the router correctly.  Each Airport Express is set to "Create a wireless network" and also to obtain IP address using DHCP.

I'm at a loss, and am thinking it may not be possible to create two separate wireless networks on a single router.  Any ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 28, 2009)

Take the cable modem and Turn it OFF! You must leave it off at least 5 minutes so the server at you ISP issues a new IP and looks for the NEW MAC (not a Mac) address. This is how you add new equipment directly to a cable modem, there is no way around that. 

Then take know good CAT 5E or CAT6 cable and wire from the router's built in switch to the Airport Extremes. But before you do this hook you Mac to the Express via ethernet and use /Applications/Utilities/Airport Utility  and set the Express up and in the "Connection Sharing" set to "Bridged Mode(off)". This will prevent the "Double NAT" since your wired router is providing NAT.

Make sure you wired router gets and IP from the ISP and your Mac can surf on in when wired to it.


----------



## byron (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Satcomer.  I tried getting just the router to work with everything hardwired and the router wasn't able to pick up an IP address from the Cable Modem.  Ugh. I'll try a few more times.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 29, 2009)

The buy a new wired router at your local big box electronic store. Try to stay away from Linksys because IMHO their quality has gone down in the last few years.


----------



## carolinecatfood (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a 7 year old g4 powerbook- running OS 10.4.11.

I've never had issues joining a network until I moved to a duplex that is made out of rocks. My landlord has upgraded his router to one that will bust through rock walls, and my roommate's newer computer (OS 10.5.6) seems to be responding well- usually its got full reception.  

My laptop, however, will not even join the network, perpetually thwarted by "Errors joining the network".  Even when I can get my landlord to turn the router/modem on and off, the signal is still to weak to use (without getting angry). The Genius at the mac store informed me that perhaps my computer is too old to properly use a weak signal, and recommended a newer device to pick up and relay the signal.

So I bought an airport express.  I plugged it in and it flashed amber.  But at least both the old and new computers could see it in their airport networks... until I used Airport Utility to set it up: upon completing the settings, neither computer can find the airport express. restarting the computer doesn't help things, which is pretty much where my knowledge of troubleshooting ends.  

So, now I have no internet on my computer, and the $100 airport is sitting uselessly on the power strip, still blinking amber, despite my resetting it with it's reset button.  What should I do? Is my computer just too old?  maybe the airport card is faulty, and then I bought a lemon airport express? Maybe moving into a stone hole was not the most technologically friendly decision?

Thanks, 
c


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 15, 2009)

Well if you read my "double NAT" thread you would know if you landlord is providing the wireless you should not distribute an IP in the person Airport Express and turn off "Connection Sharing" and set the wireless into "OFF (Bridge Mode)". 

You landlord is providing a wireless signal. Now you said it is now going through walls, what signaling of wireless is that router doing , b, g or N? If it is going N does your computer's wireless card receive N? Does that router have any security on it (WEP or WPA)? Does it filter by MAC (not Mac) address?


----------



## bitlord (Jul 22, 2009)

It looks like your mac book has weak signal and most likely uses g or earlier wifi. That would explain whey your roommate can get on and you can't. 
Try one of the following.
1) You could try connecting thought your roommates Mac. (connection sharing)
2) Get one of those usb wifi cards with n.
3) Get a wfi, or powerline acesspoint/router to bridge the connection. I use a buffalo AP/Router. 

I hope this helps you.


----------

